# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Чемпионат России по ИПО КИНОДРОМ 2009.

## Tatjana

Официальный сайт соревнований http://www.kinodrom09.narod.ru/
Обсуждение событий http://varthof.borda.ru/?1-1-0-00000...1-0-1242378931
В соревнованиях учавствуют 30 проводников в ИПО-3 и 19 в ИПО-1.

----------


## Воеводская Елена

Все видео, которые у меня были - выложила. Ещё раз ссылки:
Послушание ИПО3 http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...AFC863002C50A3
Защита ИПО3 http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...3374369EF9133B

----------


## Asterix

судья Томас Лап?
хотелось бы впечатления о нем услышать- он у нас в клубе был в прошлом году - семинар и соревнования судил - очень всем понравился.

 А в щтом году Национальные соревнования судит в августе.

----------

